# New shoes



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Now for eibach to hurry up


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Orangepeelmobile said:


> Now for eibach to hurry up



Lookin' good!


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice choice! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

looks good what brand and they and what sizes? also im the tester for the sedan eibach springs but i know he said they have a hatch also locally


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you, everyone! They are custom drilled miro 111's in 18x8.5. Using the stock 225/40 tires for now, but will go up to a 235/40 in the future


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

oh nice looks good were they 5x100 and you drilled them to 5x105?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Correct. Miro recommended a machine shop that they work with to redrill. Unfortunately, the wheels were chipped up and not nice when I received them. I had them re-powder coated. Working with them now on a solution for the money I am out


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

oh ok nice how much was the redrill if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

$25/wheel. Pretty inexpensive really. Except for the powder coating!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

oh not bad but yea powdercoating can be $$$


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm happy with how they look. If I had to do it over, I probably would have gotten ground force GF7, but I liked the concave of the miro better


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

nice i got a few options i like just trying to narrow it down 5x105 is hard lol so maybe ill just do what you did


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> nice i got a few options i like just trying to narrow it down 5x105 is hard lol so maybe ill just do what you did


I am right there with you. Just know that if you find something you like, that it might possibly be offered in a 5x105 and in an offset to fit, just not posted. Talk to your local shops and see what they can do.
Got mine narrowed down to three (possibly 4) choices and all are available, for a little more than standard pricing. The big difference is in the wait to get them, but if they are what you want, the wait is insignificant.

Happy hunting!


----------



## cglasgow (Jan 23, 2018)

Did you order these straight from Miro?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I started with miro who then referred me to a guy at importparts. Com.


----------

